# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ویرایش ثبت نام و اضافه کردن پیام نور..؟

## Javad1376

دوستان سلام مجدد ببخشید فردا ک کارت ورود به جلسه میاد میتونیم فرم ثبت ناممون رو ویرایش کنیم؟؟؟چون من پیام نور نزدم حاا میخوام انتخاب کنم چون باید واسه کنکور سوم برم پیام نور اگه اطلاع بدید ممنون میشم

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

----------


## TAT

> دوستان سلام مجدد ببخشید فردا ک کارت ورود به جلسه میاد میتونیم فرم ثبت ناممون رو ویرایش کنیم؟؟؟چون من پیام نور نزدم حاا میخوام انتخاب کنم چون باید واسه کنکور سوم برم پیام نور اگه اطلاع بدید ممنون میشم
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


بعد اینکه نتایج امد میتونی کارت پیام نور رو هم بخری 
و کد رشته هاشو انتخاب کنی
سال پیش این طور بود 
اگر امسال تغییرش ندن
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## bozorgvar

کارت الان میاد یا فردا صبح ؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------

